# My new Tojiro 21 Cm. Wa gyuto



## luis j (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi guys...

While deciding on "wich lasser to get" I got curious on the 21 Cm. Tojiro wa gyuto, my experience with this brand was originally because I had no idea on how good a carbon steel knife was, and also I wasn't sure if I was going to be happy with a knife that gets rusty if you don't wipe it every time. (And it gets stained even if you wipe it)

So, just for experiment I got a Nakiri, and a santoku wich were under 50 bucks each. Once I got the package, I liked the knives at first sight and loved how sharp they get, how easy to sharpen they are and I can't complain about the edge retention. I was a very happy guy and those knives became battlehorses in my kitchen.

And a few days ago I visited the chefsknivestogo.com website and I saw a 21 gyuto available and also a 12 cm Petty, and also as an experiment I bought them (this time I wanted to check on the S&H from U.S. To Mexico. I want a lasser but that's too expensive to see if the S&H is going to work) , so I bought more affordable stuff that in case that gets lost, I can live with the loss.

Long story short, the knives arrived flawlesly in less than 2 weeks. The service from mark from CKTG was excellent and I can't be happier.

Just like the last time, as soon as I got the knives, I sanded the handles and I gave to the petty, the usual tru oil coating that has proven to be excellent even under professional use and abuse. The handles on the Tojiros have a very basic finish and they get a ton of benefits with the oil coating, the looks improve big time and they don't get stained on the handle.

The petty took 3 layers of tru oil, but with the gyuto I had another experiment to do. I sanded it and gave it a coating with "walnut stain" (To make the wood look darker), once it got dry, I gave 3 layers of oil too, and I can't be happier with the results.

Take a look.

The petty has the original color and the gyuto got the taned "pimped up" look /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

On the performance department... They are great. I like these knives a lot. They perform great, they are very affordable and have a geometry that pleases me, besides, I don't mind if one of my cooks take one of these knives to work for a short while, I know that they are not going to damage them, and if they do... No big deal.

My first impression with the gyuto was that it's a thick blade, but once I started using it, I didn't get any "too thick" sensation. They came sharp OOTB but not enough for my personal taste, so I gave them the bester 1200 / Takenoko 6000 treatment and they got razor sharp fast and easy.

I can't stop recomending the Tojiros, great bang for the buck, and also I can't stop recomending CKTG, the service was top notch!

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

Best regards!!


----------



## pohaku (Jul 11, 2011)

Very nice! I really like the stained handle on the gyuto. Now I may have to take a pass at mine with some stain too. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## carpenter (Aug 19, 2011)

I dig the "Huggy Bear" look.  I wonder if stain followed by a coat or two of tung oil will work?


----------



## racineboxer (Dec 12, 2010)

Is it just me or in the picture of gyuto can you actually see the size difference between the handle and ferrule?  The handle looks bigger.


----------



## luis j (Jan 19, 2011)

pohaku said:


> Very nice! I really like the stained handle on the gyuto. Now I may have to take a pass at mine with some stain too. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


You're going to like it for sure! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif



carpenter said:


> I dig the "Huggy Bear" look. I wonder if stain followed by a coat or two of tung oil will work?


Hi Carpenter... First sand the handle, then give it a coat of the "walnut stain", that product is watery and the more layers you give, the darker it looks, amd it dries very quickly. Once that it's dry, give a coating with the tru oil using your index finger, that product is oily but with a thick and sticky feling while still fresh. It dries in 6-12 hours. After that you decide if you want a second, third or fourth layer. The more coatings you give, the shinier it looks (But is not shiny like laquer, it's a bit flat if you compare it to laquered wood, but I prefer this kind of look).

And with only one layer you'll see the difference, and even with a single coating, it looks nice and you get the wood protected against stains for a lifetime.

I hope this helps!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif



racineboxer said:


> Is it just me or in the picture of gyuto can you actually see the size difference between the handle and ferrule? The handle looks bigger.


You're right, the handle is a bit bigger. Believe me, when you have this knives in your hand, you think about many things, but " high quality" is not the first tought that will come to your mind. But remember, these knives are very very affordable, and once you start cutting with them they are a joy to work with. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------

